# MC1 Form -LA  Public Servant



## Sapele66 (14 Dec 2010)

Hello,


   I’m a permanent salaried employee with Dublin City Council and have for the second time been asked to forward an MC1 form for a period of illness ( 5 days) which was months ago , along with ‘any cheques I’ve received from the Social Welfare’ plus  a letter from the Dep. Of Social Welfare stating that I am not entitled to benefit.



   The last time this happened I began to follow it up, but, as it became more difficult and the explanation as to why  all of a sudden( after 3 and a half years working there) I had to do it was not clear, I gave up and haven’t heard anything since then. 
   Can Anyone explain to me what the story is here, if its just a mistake, and why it seems to be applied some times and not others?


   Any info appreciated , Cheers


----------



## becky (14 Dec 2010)

Do you received full pay from your employer when you're sick.  If so you should return any monies received from social welfare.  I'm presuming this is explained in your handbook/contract.

I'm assuming DCC haven't got a robust system in place so only follow it up every so often.


----------



## ajapale (14 Dec 2010)

Whats an MC1 form?


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Dec 2010)

In HSE terms it's a medical Card application form but I don't see what that would have to do with the OP's query


----------



## becky (14 Dec 2010)

From a google, it's the form you get from your GP to claim illness benefit from social welfare.


----------



## Berni (14 Dec 2010)

ajapale said:


> Whats an MC1 form?


It is the form your doctor gives you to claim Illness Benefit. 
(Its pink and about four pages long )


----------

